# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  🤔داروســازی یا شیمی ؟ کدوم یک به هدف من نزدیک تره؟   ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

## Mohamad_R

*سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت یکایک دوستان و عزیزان 

احتمالا برای شما الخصوص کسانی که یک مقدار از رشته های زیرگروه ها و جایگاه کاریشون اطلاع دارند سوال پیش میاد که داروسازی - بیوتکنولوژی - شیمی  در چرخه درمانی و دارو چه نقشی رو ایفا میکنند ( البته 2 رشته بیو و شیمی علوم پایه تلقی شده و در این حوزه تنها دست ندارند بهتره بگم تا لیسانس شما ورودی به دارو و درمان نخواهید داشت ) 

قضیه چه بسا خیلی طولانی هست ( البته عدم وجود مدیریت در حوزه صنعتی ما هم بی تاثیر نیست) و به شخصه بنده خودم با خیلی از پرسش ها از هر کدوم از دانشجو های رشته تا جایی که دسترسی داشتم به این نتیجه رسیدم که قضیه صنعت دارو و تولید پیچیده تر از این حرفا است و گاها خود محصل های این رشته در مقاطع تحصیلات تکمیلی و تخصصی سردر گم هستند اما نهایت حالا روال عمومی اینطوریه که نه شیمی دارویی تنها نه بایولوژیست تنها و نه داروساز تنها نمیتونه در حوزه مهندسی - ساخت - ازمایش و... یک دارو ورود و به نتیجه برسه . پس اینگونه نیست که داروساز تنها داروسازی میکنه! بقیه رشته ها همگام با اون در مراحل قبلی یا بعدی پازل رو کامل میکنند. 
پس این خیلی خوبه که بدونیم ما چه چیزی از این صنعت در خودمون میبینیم که میتونیم مفید باشیم! 

بگذریم عرض کردم مقداری قضیه با گفته هایی که من از دوستان و سروران شنیدم پیچیده و در هم برهمه به همین خاطر این سری ویدیو ها میتونن بهتون اطلاعات مشخص و دقیقی از صنعت داروسازی ایران ( نه دارو فروشی) بدن که در دانشگاه تهران طی همایش هایی به دانشجوها ارائه شده ( البته عنوان شناخت صنایع شیمیایی کشور هست که قسمت های 5تا6 به صورت مرتب شده حوزه های دارو سازی و مصرف  رو شرح میده) 

امیدوارم با دیدن این دو قسمت از ویدیو ها اطلاعاتتون از غبار تصورات و ارزو ها بیاد بیرون و تصمیم درستی بگیرید . شاید اصلا شما در این چرخه مدیریت دوست دارید! شایدم باید به عنوان میکروبیولوژیست دارو طراحی کنید! شایدم باید به عنوان داروساز ضرر و زیان رو بدونید و حتی شاید باید به عنوان پزشک این صنعت رو در ازمایشات بالینی همراهی کنید . 

**در اخر ای کاش این همایشات در اوقات فراغت بعد کنکور تا انتخاب رشته عزیزان دبیرستانی توسط هر ارگان دخیل برگزار بشود که اصلا بدونیم نقش موثر ما در این خراب شده با چه شغلی میتونه درخشان دیده بشه 
**
برای دیدن همایش کلیک کنید
دوره رایگان میباشد فقط باید در سایت ساین اپ کنید*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*+ از دوستان محصل رشته های دارو و زیست شناسی ( میکرو بایو تکنولوژی و..) و شیمی خواهشنمدم اگر ایراد یا توصیه ای هست بفرمایند که یک مقاله خوبی ایجاد شود از تردید و نااشنایی شناخت و انتخاب درست این پروسه .** 


( خواهشمندم که این مسائل رو نفرمایید : ایران دارو وارد میکنه کار نیست برا علوم پایه دارو امنیت کاری بیشتری داره و.... ، هدف بنده حقیر این هست که دوستان کنکوری شناخت کافی داشته باشند از رشته ها و کارهاشون که احیانا اگر قبولی در یکی میسر نشد لاقل رشته همخونش رو انتخاب کنند مرسی)*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*آقا عالی
دمت گرم

بنظرم انجمن واقعا توی زمینه راهنمایی و بحث انتخاب رشته که موضوع حیاتی و بشدت مهمی هست خیلی فقیره برعکس توی موضوعاتی مثل منابع و انتخاب دبیر تا دلتون بخواد تاپیک عالی تا مزخرف داریم !

الان که فکر نکنم از این تاپیک استقبال بشه
ولی حتما چندماه دیگه موقع انتخاب رشته آپ بکنش ، قطعا بحث هایی درش شکل میگیره و از لابه لای همین بحث ها تجربیات و یادگیری ها و انتخاب های آگاهانه تر شکل میگیره*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z3R0


آقا عالی
دمت گرم

بنظرم انجمن واقعا توی زمینه راهنمایی و بحث انتخاب رشته که موضوع حیاتی و بشدت مهمی هست خیلی فقیره برعکس توی موضوعاتی مثل منابع و انتخاب دبیر تا دلتون بخواد تاپیک عالی تا مزخرف داریم !

الان که فکر نکنم از این تاپیک استقبال بشه
ولی حتما چندماه دیگه موقع انتخاب رشته آپ بکنش ، قطعا بحث هایی درش شکل میگیره و از لابه لای همین بحث ها تجربیات و یادگیری ها و انتخاب های آگاهانه تر شکل میگیره


امیدوارم دوستان ورای برند سازی و پرستیژ فکر کنند و انتخاب درستی بکنند که نهایت هم موفق بشن هم به مملکت طوری که لازمه خدمت بکنند 
رشته ای رو انتخاب کنید که میدونید بیرد داخلش پاس نمیکنید درسو ، ماکسیمم درس کلاس میشید*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> امیدوارم دوستان ورای برند سازی و پرستیژ فکر کنند و انتخاب درستی بکنند که نهایت هم موفق بشن هم به مملکت طوری که لازمه خدمت بکنند 
> رشته ای رو انتخاب کنید که میدونید بیرد داخلش پاس نمیکنید درسو ، ماکسیمم درس کلاس میشید*


گرفتم منظور و مفهوم کلام رو و اوکیه

ولی یه چیزی هم باید بگم
ماکس شدن و رنک بودن و نمره بالا نشان دهنده و تضمین کننده چیزی نیست
درواقع نمره بالا آوردن کار عجیبی نیست فقط برنامه ریزی و مطالعه میخواد
ولی موفق شدن توی یک فیلد عملا ورای نمره و ماکس شدنه
اینکه  چقدر سختی های اون رشته برای شخص شیرینه و بجای اینکه مایه عذابش بشه برعکس سبب فعالیت بیشتر و عمیق تر اون آدم میشه

درواقع نه دانشگاه مدرسه هست و نه دانشجو دانش آموزه که صرفا با ماکس شدن بشه بهش گفت موفق

انرژی میطلبه
فعالیت فرای کلاس و فرای دو سه تا جزوه میطلبه
هوش و شخصیت های اون آدم توی ابعاد مختلف باید مصرف بشن نه فقط تحصیلی و کلاسی

کلا فرایند انتخاب رشته رو نمیشه فقط با یک فاکتور پیش برد حالا فرقی نمیکنه اون یک فاکتور علاقه باشه  یا درامد یا ...

همه این جنبه ها باید باهم ازش یه میانگینی دراورد و شکی توش نیست که وزن برخی فاکتور ها سنگین تره

درکل هر فیلد و رشته ای فارغ از وضعیتش ، سختی های خودش رو داره و اون فرد باید ببینه این سختی ها و محدودیت ها براش جهنم میسازن یا براش جالب و شیرینن و همون سبک زندگی ای هست که میخواد برای آینده اش انتخابش کنه

----------


## Shah1n

خیلی ممنون بابت تاپیک خوبت
اما بهتره این دسته از تاپیک ها بعد از کنکور زده بشه نه این تایم از سال
چون یه سری از بچه ها چشمون میخوره به تاپیک و میان میخونن و خب میرن سراغش و درگیر انتخاب رشته میشن در حالی که تایمش تابستونه
بازم ممنون بابت تاپیک خوبت

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n


خیلی ممنون بابت تاپیک خوبت
اما بهتره این دسته از تاپیک ها بعد از کنکور زده بشه نه این تایم از سال
چون یه سری از بچه ها چشمون میخوره به تاپیک و میان میخونن و خب میرن سراغش و درگیر انتخاب رشته میشن در حالی که تایمش تابستونه
بازم ممنون بابت تاپیک خوبت


ممنون اقا شاهین ، واقیعت ترس اینو داشتم تابستون مشغول کارای دیگه شم یادم بره همچین چیزی اپ کنم برا همین گفتم بهتره الان بزنم بچه ها خودشون میدونن کی اپ نگه دارنش 

ممنونم از لطفت*

----------


## par.rah

داروسازی با شیمی اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست.
یه داروساز دید بالینی داره بصورت کلی و هر جایی که نیاز یا مشکل بالینی ببینه سعی میکنه حل بکنه.
ما در کشورمون ساختن دارو اصلا نداریم.
ساختن دارو یعنی ماده اولیه رو بسازیم و بعدش ترکیب کنیم و دارو بسازیم.
در حوزه بایوتک روز به روز داریم بهتر میشیم.
باز اگه سوالی بود من در خدمتم.

----------


## Mohamad_R

*up*

----------

